# Understudies and Standbys



## derekleffew (Jan 16, 2010)

Do we have any AEA stage managers on here?

I've seen in the program for almost every Equity show: "Understudies and Stand-bys never perform unless ..." So the two terms must be similar and yet different. Can anyone explain, for the sake of the wiki?
Understudy
Standby
Swing

Is there a specific term describing an actor who has to phone-in at half hour rather than physically be at the theatre?


----------



## cprted (Jan 16, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, there is no such thing as a "stand-by" under CAEA agreements. This could be something peculiar to AEA.

For all intents and purposes, Understudies and Swings are the same thing (Swing used more in musical theatre). Depending on whether or not they are a "performing understudy" or a "non-performing understudy" dictates how many roles they can be made to learn, how much off-stage singing, etc etc etc.

I have yet to work on a show with understudies (being at the very beginning of my career), so I don't know exactly how it works when the rubber hits the road.


----------



## Raktor (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there possibly a difference between those who know the part and can be called in, but do not perform usually - and those who perform in the ensemble and can step up to take the role?


----------



## rochem (Jan 17, 2010)

Raktor said:


> Is there possibly a difference between those who know the part and can be called in, but do not perform usually - and those who perform in the ensemble and can step up to take the role?



Exactly. A standby is someone who knows the part, but doesn't have to show up to the theatre unless called (depending on the show). They have seniority over the understudy if a lead is out. An understudy has a role in the ensemble and performs that role every night, but can also replace the lead at a moment's notice (without needing to be called in).

Additionally, standbys usually learn multiple roles which they can cover, while an understudy traditionally only learns one role.

A swing is just like a standby, except they get called in to replace ensemble members when they're out or when an understudy is filling a role. A small show might have two swings (one male, one female) who can cover all the ensemble roles, while bigger more involved shows may have many more.


----------



## cprted (Jan 17, 2010)

rochem said:


> An understudy has a role in the ensemble and performs that role every night, but can also replace the lead at a moment's notice (without needing to be called in).


Understudies do not necessarily have to have a normal role in the show. An actor can be hired strictly as an understudy.


rochem said:


> Additionally, standbys usually learn multiple roles which they can cover, while an understudy traditionally only learns one role.


Not the case. Under the CTA (the big CAEA agreement), a performing understudy may be required to learn up to four additional roles and a non-performing understudy may be required to learn up to ten roles (and be assigned to sing off stage, etc).

Just doing some reading, AEA does make a distinction between swings and understudies where CAEA does not.

From the LORT Rulebook:

> (6) Swing and Partial Swing:
> 
> (a) For the purpose of this Agreement, Swings are non-performing members of the Chorus who swing all Chorus performing in Chorus numbers in the production. They must be available to go on for Chorus Actors who are out for whatever reason. When they are not on for another Actor, they must have the freedom to watch the show in order to be prepared when they must perform. A swing may not perform any Chorus duties on a regular basis. He, therefore, cannot be required to sing offstage unless he is on for someone who does so when that person is not on stage.


----------

